# [10 days left] A huge Fantasy art kit - for use fantasy rpg campaigns



## Shockbolt (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Raymond Gaustadnes and I'm a professional freelance rpg artist, currently creating a large kit of artwork, for use with fantasy rpg campaigns. As a Game Master or Dungeon Master, you are able to create battlemaps using the terrains, tiles, decals and tokens that will come with this Fantasy art kit, included is also a Minimap art kit, allowing you to create handout maps to the players in your group. My main target users are VTT GMs/DMs using the image files digitally, but the artwork can also be printed
 for use with your physical campaign.

I've been posting about the project in various other VTT forums since before the project was posted on kickstarter, so other people and developers have gotten a head start. That said, the project is still 10 days before reaching the end.

On the kickstarter project page, you will find all the info you'll need, do check out the pledge rewards as they contain licenses for using the artwork I'm creating, for commercial purposes such as game development or creating campaign modules for sale.

Also, a limited VTT license for integrating the base Fantasy artkit into the VTT you are a developer of is found in the top tier pledge reward, limited to 5 with only 2 left. 

The kickstarter project can be found here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vortexgames/game-masters-campaign-the-fantasy-art-kit 

You can also read more about the project on it's "official webpage" here:

Game Master’s Campaign – Fantasy art kit | Freelance artist Raymond Gaustadnes

Posting a few previews that shows the quality of the tiles and tokens here:


----------



## Shockbolt (Oct 23, 2012)

The kickstarter project is now in it's last 3 days, so you're still able to acquire the art kits I'm creating, both for personal use, and for commercial use through the license offered in some of the pledge rewards.

Below is a preview of the most recent tokens that were painted for the Fantasy art kit:


----------



## Shockbolt (Oct 26, 2012)

The Kickstarter project ended a few minutes ago, 477% funded, reaching several stretch goals. I guess a lot of people are in for a serious amount of rpg artwork for their campaigns. I'm also really looking forward to seeing the rpg modules and game projects, using my artwork.


----------



## darjr (Oct 26, 2012)

oh yes. please do this again


----------

